# Want to breed my Shepherd



## Tees1627 (Feb 12, 2021)

I have a Five year old Shepherd, and I would like to have puppies from his lineage. He has no papers, but he is very handsome, healthy. [Removed]


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

[sigh] Pass the popcorn, please...
🥡


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Without papers, sorry to say but officially, you are really just breeding a mutt and can't sell them as purebred. And the last thing the world needs right now is more mutts, even very healthy handsome ones.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi @Tees1627 - this forum does not allow soliciting for breeding or stud services. I’ve removed your location from your post for this reason, and moved your post to the general breeding subforum.

- Admin


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

STRONGLY suggest you read this thread here, especially where he says he would NEVER want to go through this again, even if he go $50,000 for each puppy!






HELP... Advice on whelping VERY high energy female - Page 1







www.pedigreedatabase.com





Never mind that your dog isn't papered, has no health testing, and from the photo, is not a particularly well bred GSD (he has almost no mask, which is a fault.)


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

No Papers (AKC registration with a great pedigree and official health clearances), no breeding.... that's just BYB'ing... 😢😞


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Check the IP address. Not a coincidence these sort of post come from someone brand new looking to rile up the crowd


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would immediately buy a puppy unseen from a dog that wears glasses


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

the average litter is 8 puppies - do you plan to keep all the puppies because without papers no one else wants them? 
I recommend you just get another dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I’ll buy all of them!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I’ll buy all of them!


Cruella Deville?!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Having fostered pregnant bitches, bitches with pups and orphaned pups I can state without any hesitation or reservation that you could not pay me enough to breed my bitch on purpose and any boy that thinks to come near her in heat is getting a street side castration! Courtesy of this angry owner, because she is a shameless tramp!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The OP's username is Tees or is it Tease? 😜


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

dogma13 said:


> Cruella Deville?!


Windchill's been -50oC for the last week. Bring on the dog skin coats.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!It was 9 degrees F here today and will be - something tonight (I'm afraid to look!).I'm settling for a fleece blanket and three cozy live dogs 🐕 😉


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Cruella Deville?!


No, I’m starting up a breeding program.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Sunflowers said:


> No, I’m starting up a breeding program.


Hey, if you breed mutts, give someone pick of the litter, and offer in-home training for 6 months, you can make $24,000! I’m in the wrong business and need to move to where the money is. 🙄


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Wheres that emoji with the little guy asking 'please don't feed the trolls'


----------

